# Windows 2008 R2 File sharing and discovery



## TariqKhan (Oct 5, 2012)

Just got a new server, windows 2008 R2, setup as a Domain controller on existing Windows 2003 Domain.
only software Install is Kespersky Internet Security only antivirus Enabled
Problem I am having is I cannot share any folder, I turn on File sharing and Save it, go back and File sharing is off again. 

I did some research here and found that "Function Discovery and Resource Publication" service should be started. When I go to Start this server I get 0x80070005 Access Denied Error...
Any help will be appreciated


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I moved your thread out of the Windows 8 forum to Windows Server, as you don't mention Windows 8 in your post. I'll move it back if I'm not understanding something.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Turn off the Kapersky suite and see what happens


----------

